# MAS - Mesa Minerals



## matty77 (28 October 2009)

couldnt see a topic so started a new one.

noticed this article - anyone know of this company or Auvex? 

no I am not trading this stock.



> MESA Minerals has transformed itself from being a mining company to an ore-exporting company with its first shipment manganese ore bound for China.
> 
> Mesa Minerals says the 24,000t cargo was mined from the company’s Ant Hill project and is a joint venture with Auvex Resources.
> 
> ...


----------



## acfnais (28 October 2009)

*Re: MES - Mesa Minerals*

Price and moving averages has closed above its Short term moving average. Short term moving average is currently above mid-term; AND above long term moving averages. From the relationship between price and moving averages; we can see that: This stock is BULLISH in short-term; and BULLISH in mid-long term.


Technically, the stock looks good.


----------



## rell (18 March 2010)

*Re: MES - Mesa Minerals*

Any thoughts or knowledge on this stock? It has crept up lately on reasonable volume. There is some dispute with Auvex Resources.


----------



## Mickel (29 March 2010)

*Re: MES - Mesa Minerals*



rell said:


> Any thoughts or knowledge on this stock? It has crept up lately on reasonable volume. There is some dispute with Auvex Resources.




I attended the EGM on Fri 26/3 in Brisbane. Read the chairman's address to the meeting- http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20100326/pdf/31ph1tlv883w5q.pdf

The various motions to sack most of the current board and replace them with 3 other directors associated with Auvex were defeated.

One of the directors of the unlisted Auvex  (Mr Y Xie) appears to be associated with Mighty River International Ltd  who have bought a further 3% of Mesa on Friday taking their holding to 17.5%. 
There were a further 14m shares changing hands today so there could be a takeover offer in the wind. NOTE There is already a takeover offer recommended by the board. Refer various announcements from Mesa.

I am a shareholder.

For more information refer to -
Auvex - www.auvex.com.au 
Mesa  - www.mesaminerals.com.au


----------

